# Low Serial Number Bicycle Frame...



## Jewelman13 (Jun 18, 2016)

Just wondering if there's anything special about low serial numbers on a bicycle frame...?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 21, 2016)

Nada, absolutely nothing special. Unless it's your lucky number.


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 22, 2016)

I had a Western Flyer wheelie bike frame that was numbered 000029. Didn't get any more money for it but did have bragging rights to the earliest known wheelie bike frame.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jun 22, 2016)

I got this schwinn fastback low number too... 







Regardless, I still think it's cool to have a low serial number bicycle frame.


----------



## REC (Jul 10, 2016)

Low is good - worth more? probably not, unless it's the earliest Sting-Ray known (or earliest any thing known) - I like to find stuff from the same years that are close. That's just me though.

I've had four different bikes built the same day in 1948, but only kept one of them.
REC


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2016)

My favorite serial number on a bike I have is a first year (1987) Cannondale Black Lightning serial # 007! I don't think a low serial adds any value though but like the others said certain serial numbers have special significance to some folks such as lucky number, birthday, divorce anniversary, etc... V/r Shawn


----------

